# Samyang 24mm TS-E



## Hector1970 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi All,
Seeing as it's the first of March and the Samyang UK facebook site said it would launch it in March 2013:
Has anyone seen any update on that or any prerelease preview?
I have two Samyang Lens and I'm pretty happy with them
Do people expect Samyang could produce a good TS-E Lens?
I've never seen a Sigma or Tamron or Tokina TS-E. Maybe that's because they are a specialised and not mass market object.


----------

